# Other Discussions > Hair Loss Rants >  Haircuts suck

## 25 going on 65

I just got one and it is actually a good cut. But when styling my hair I have SO little room for error because of these few stubborn diffuse spots that meds have never been able to reverse well enough

When I am like 1/2 of the way between cuts this is when I feel my best, it is that nice middle ground between too short and too shaggy/unkempt. Even after almost 3 years on meds I get nervous around haircut time, because you never know for sure if your barber is having an off day and is about to srsly f*ck you over.

I really hope dut can thicken these spots up. Most areas my hair is pretty good but I feel like the hairline corners have taken a slight hit in density since starting dut 4+ months ago. I have been carefully styling my hair for years to look "normal" and it is getting depressing. Sometimes I feel like a fraud

MPB IS RIDICULOUS. What a pointless genetic flaw, that no one is able to cure despite the BILLIONS of dollars to be made.

Oh well, maybe in 5 years. Hang in there guys.

----------


## 25 going on 65

OH and something I noticed awhile ago. I think I might have DUPA. The "safe zone" area does not seem as dense as it was pre-MPB. I just never really noticed I guess, since that part lays flat. So if I ever quit meds, or if they stop working, I will probably look like a chemo patient or something
This also probably means I would never be a good candidate for surgery if I ever needed it.

Hurrah

----------


## BigThinker

Got my haircut at a expensive barber shop on Friday and holy shit they cut it short.  God, I hate my head shape so much.

----------


## DannyBoyy7

I shave my own head now to about 1 on sides an back and maybe 2 ontop...no more for hairdressers now.

----------


## baldozer

> I just got one and it is actually a good cut. But when styling my hair I have SO little room for error because of these few stubborn diffuse spots that meds have never been able to reverse well enough
> 
> When I am like 1/2 of the way between cuts this is when I feel my best, it is that nice middle ground between too short and too shaggy/unkempt. Even after almost 3 years on meds I get nervous around haircut time, because you never know for sure if your barber is having an off day and is about to srsly f*ck you over.
> 
> I really hope dut can thicken these spots up. Most areas my hair is pretty good but I feel like the hairline corners have taken a slight hit in density since starting dut 4+ months ago. I have been carefully styling my hair for years to look "normal" and it is getting depressing. Sometimes I feel like a fraud
> 
> MPB IS RIDICULOUS. What a pointless genetic flaw, that no one is able to cure despite the BILLIONS of dollars to be made.
> 
> Oh well, maybe in 5 years. Hang in there guys.


 Why are you whining so much when you still have enough hair. There are people with NW7 like me out there. Just buzz it if it bothers you that much.

----------


## 25 going on 65

> Got my haircut at a expensive barber shop on Friday and holy shit they cut it short. God, I hate my head shape so much.


 I hate when they go too short. Why can they not just be conservative? You can always take more off, but adding more back takes weeks or months.
I am always very specific with my directions now, I tell them exactly what not to do





> I shave my own head now to about 1 on sides an back and maybe 2 ontop...no more for hairdressers now.


 I actually used to cut my own hair sometimes as a teen, with the help of a friend or relative. When you have a full, awesome head of hair the mistakes do not matter so much. But now if I want to conceal the thinned areas there is not much room for mistakes, it has to be a good cut every time.
If you look good with a short buzz you are lucky, it is no option for me.





> Why are you whining so much when you still have enough hair. There are people with NW7 like me out there. Just buzz it if it bothers you that much.


 If I still had enough hair I would not be here. I style my hair so people don't know I have this gene. It is very limiting to my lifestyle. I used to like swimming, amusement parks, wind and rain. Now I get to choose between those things and continuing the charade. I am obsessed with image, so which one do you think I choose every day?

I have buzzed my hair before, it is unacceptable. You never tire of reminding us how good you look without hair, but this does not apply for most of us. Most guys look like crap without hair, or no better than mediocre

----------


## NotBelievingIt

> I shave my own head now to about 1 on sides an back and maybe 2 ontop...no more for hairdressers now.


 Thats called a buzz.  But I suppose I'm being nitty.  Its so close it likely looks shaved if you are light colored hair.

----------


## DannyBoyy7

> Thats called a buzz.  But I suppose I'm being nitty.  Its so close it likely looks shaved if you are light colored hair.


 Yeah i know didnt say it wasnt lol i said on here before i would never clean shave to much hassle.

----------


## 25 going on 65

My god I just got a short haircut this weekend. Barber did not listen well. Now I will be wearing a crap hairstyle for a few weeks while it grows back.
The diffuse thinning in my hairline corners (more on 1 side) from dut is pissing me off. Actually I was feeling OK about my hair until this haircut.

I am only 7 months on dut but it is annoying the hell out of me. If my hairline corners do not get back to baseline at least by the end of 1 year, I will be srsly considering oral spiro.

----------


## DesperateOne

> My god I just got a short haircut this weekend. Barber did not listen well. Now I will be wearing a crap hairstyle for a few weeks while it grows back.
> The diffuse thinning in my hairline corners (more on 1 side) from dut is pissing me off. Actually I was feeling OK about my hair until this haircut.
> 
> I am only 7 months on dut but it is annoying the hell out of me. If my hairline corners do not get back to baseline at least by the end of 1 year, I will be srsly considering oral spiro.


 Lol that barber didnt lisen, haha, that is rich. I still would not go near spiro if you're a male. I thought that when people lost their hairline it was both sides at the same rate, so now you look non symmetrical?

----------


## 25 going on 65

> Lol that barber didnt lisen, haha, that is rich. I still would not go near spiro if you're a male. I thought that when people lost their hairline it was both sides at the same rate, so now you look non symmetrical?


 Asymmetrical loss is very common. My main concern w/ my frontal scalp is diffusion behind the hairline (mostly in the corner the corners, more on 1 side) and also in the temple areas.
To answer your question. Yes, if I comb my hair straight back the hairline is not symmetrical (this was true before dut). I style my hair to hide this as well as to conceal diffuse thinning. However this gets more difficult with short hair.

Believe me I do not want to touch spiro, but I would strongly consider it before surgery. HT's are a last resort for me

----------


## Proper

LOL. I get my gf to cut my hair now. I use to buzz the sides myself with clippers but ever since I found a gf that styles hair, she does an excellent job of fading and not cutting too much on top. She spends like half hour on my head making sure everything is aligned and equal.

Moral of the story... find a gf or befriend a gay guy who knows how to cut hair. They will do an excellent job. 

And for paying for a good haircut, expensive or cheap, its all the same. Sometimes a really experienced cutter may be working at first choice. Sometimes, people who suck at cutting will be worknig at places like Josephs. I guess it all depends on if the person wants to put in the effort or not and its your luck if you get a total numb nut. And if you find a good one, keep going to them.

My gf is awesome and she works at first choice. She use to work at a legit hair salon but everyone was like sharks there cause its commission based whereas first choice its hourly. The tips add up because of how busy that generic place gets. On a bad day, tips is usually like 30 bucks and on a good, who knows, like 50-60? And thats money that is not taxed.

----------


## BigThinker

> LOL. I get my gf to cut my hair now. I use to buzz the sides myself with clippers but ever since I found a gf that styles hair, she does an excellent job of fading and not cutting too much on top. She spends like half hour on my head making sure everything is aligned and equal.
> 
> Moral of the story... find a gf or befriend a gay guy who knows how to cut hair. They will do an excellent job. 
> 
> And for paying for a good haircut, expensive or cheap, its all the same. Sometimes a really experienced cutter may be working at first choice. Sometimes, people who suck at cutting will be worknig at places like Josephs. I guess it all depends on if the person wants to put in the effort or not and its your luck if you get a total numb nut. And if you find a good one, keep going to them.
> 
> My gf is awesome and she works at first choice. She use to work at a legit hair salon but everyone was like sharks there cause its commission based whereas first choice its hourly. The tips add up because of how busy that generic place gets. On a bad day, tips is usually like 30 bucks and on a good, who knows, like 50-60? And thats money that is not taxed.


 Sounds like a good chick.  I drop $50 + tip on my monthly  haircut.  Worth every penny.

----------


## Dan26

What do you get for $50???

My guy takes a solid 30min, massages my scalp, lines up my beard and sides + back with straight razor....$20+tip

----------


## Notcoolanymore

> Sounds like a good chick.  I drop $50 + tip on my monthly  haircut.  Worth every penny.


 I would expect a full body haircut for that price.

----------

